# Parrotlets breeding



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Just a quick question. My parrotlets have been mating and I don't really want to breed them right now, is she still likely to nest/lay eggs if I don't supply a nest box?
Thanks in advance, Liam.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone know?: victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw this earlier but didn't reply because all I was going to add was that if there is no nest box they won't lay eggs usually. However, we have found a budgie egg on the floor only the one though, when we removed the boxes as we decided we were no longer going to breed them.

We had always removed the pairs to separate cages that we wanted to breed.

Sorry, haven't really helped :lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> I saw this earlier but didn't reply because all I was going to add was that if there is no nest box they won't lay eggs usually. However, we have found a budgie egg on the floor only the one though, when we removed the boxes as we decided we were no longer going to breed them.
> 
> We had always removed the pairs to separate cages that we wanted to breed.
> 
> Sorry, haven't really helped :lol2:


Ahhh thanks anyway lol. I know there's a chance they'll lay on the floor, but I was wondering if they mate - is she definitely pregnant? Or will she not lay eggs until she finds a nest?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

She'll either lay or she won't. My pet kakariki hen that i hand reared used to lay eggs on the floor and she was kept on her own :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Parrotletts are log nesters in the wild, I.e the nest in deep hollow logs. They will always refer to nest in a box or log, having said that natural selection is a very powerful force. Survival of the fittest and the inbuilt desire to procreate can lead to almost amazing results. I have plenty of species nest in thevseed pots before.

The question is should we keep prs at all if we cannot allow them tom fulfil the draw of nature? I don't know the answer to this.

You cannot possibly stop her laying but you can remove the egg, after all it's not a chick unless it incubated very soon after laying.

They can also be very unreliable parents, you would need to remove the cock in most cases as he could become aggressive.

Good luck whatever you decide

John


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Parrotletts are log nesters in the wild, I.e the nest in deep hollow logs. They will always refer to nest in a box or log, having said that natural selection is a very powerful force. Survival of the fittest and the inbuilt desire to procreate can lead to almost amazing results. I have plenty of species nest in thevseed pots before.
> 
> The question is should we keep prs at all if we cannot allow them tom fulfil the draw of nature? I don't know the answer to this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'm not separating them as their bond is very good and I don't want to risk not being able to pair them back. I'm also not in the situation space wise to breed them as I know they will attack their young pretty soon after fledgling and I know how evil parrotlets can be to their own kind. I don't think I'm depriving them of anything not allowing them to breed but it's a very good and interesting point - I think it would make an interesting debate. I also have no problem removing any eggs, but I'd prefer her not to lay them obviously as I don't want her to lose any condition - although I think it must be impossible if they're determined but there's no signs of nest building at all. Thanks again for the advice it's much appreciated. :notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never heard that you should remove the cock! I wouldn't do this unless there was cause to do so.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I've never heard that you should remove the cock! I wouldn't do this unless there was cause to do so.


Can't believe you're back on the pionus jokes. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Can't believe you're back on the pionus jokes. :whistling2:


Thats cos you still havem't sent me a photo...... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

how old are they - they dont become sexually mature until nearly a year - they will tread though - it is part of the bonding process. As everyone has said - unless you can find a tiny parrotlet condom then all you can do is lay the eggs if they lay or remove the fella.

Personally I think I would get a couple of small cages - one to put the male in when hatched - then when the parrotlets are feldged one to put them in and then sell the babys.

TPR - Article - Breeding Parrotlets


----------



## jennys (Dec 31, 2009)

I do know someone who has a pair of parrotlets that keep breeding and she has her vet give the hen an injection and that stops her breeding to give her a rest !!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the extra info guys. I would like to raise a clutch or two from them, just not yet. I think I will consider hand rearing them in the later stages when I do let them breed. Also they're about 2, maybe 3.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

New question! 
I bought them a birdbath a week or two ago and they've started using their waterbowl to bathe in - first bathing behaviour I've seen in these guys.
Any way I can encourage them to use their bath? They're not tame so I can't place them or encourage with food.
Thanks in advance guys! Liam.


----------

